

Judge: Microsoft Banned from Selling Word in the US - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/08/12/word-patent/

======
nuclear_eclipse
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=757504>

------
tedshroyer
Is there some advantage for suing in Texas? Twitter was sued there by a Texas
company which makes sense, but a Toronto company doing so as well.

~~~
sp332
There's one county in Texas (I forget which - Tarrant maybe?) which is
EXTREMELY friendly toward patent trolls. It's SOP to bring a suit there if
they possibly can.

